# winmodem and wvdial

## timelord

I've a SiS winmodem, as you can see below

```

   SIS winmodem  Bus  0, device   2, function  6:

    Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Intel 537 [56k Winmodem] (rev 160).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=52.Max Lat=11.

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd4ff].

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd07f].

```

so I had to download new slmodem and my modem begun to work, or, at least it seems so.

I've emerged ppp (2.4.1) and wvdial (first 1.53 then I tried with 1.54.0 too).

when I start wvdial, most of the time I can't even try to connect 'cause it say that there's no dial tone: 

```

# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Please enter password (or empty password to stop):

--> Sending: ATDT7020001033

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT7020001033

NO DIALTONE

--> No dial tone.

--> Disconnecting at Thu Apr 15 19:58:36 2004

```

when, insted, I can hear it.

Anyway, tring few times he make the call, I hear usual sound then wvdial starts ppp daemon that stop the call

and go out with this error:

```

# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Please enter password (or empty password to stop):

--> Sending: ATDT7020001033

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT7020001033

CONNECT 46667

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

** Ascend TNT Terminal Server **

System Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

System Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

System Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

--> Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

--> Starting pppd at Thu Apr 15 19:59:23 2004

--> pid of pppd: 9614

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Disconnecting at Thu Apr 15 20:00:14 2004

--> The PPP daemon has died: PPP negotiation failed (exit code = 10)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 10)

```

watching the pppd man page I found out that exit code = 10 means:

```

 10     The PPP negotiation failed, that is, it didn't reach the point where at least one network

              protocol (e.g. IP) was running.

```

but what that really means? I can solve my problem?

To say it all, kppp don't even can initialize the modem, it wait for a long time the modem ok but the modem seems do not reply. As device I use the simbolic link created by slmodemd named /dev/ttySL0

My wvdial.conf looks like this

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 57600

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

#Carrier Check = no

ISDN = 0

#Stupid Mode = yes

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 7020001033

Username = vacciava

Ask Password = yes

```

As you can imagine by yourselves I've tried some other config option as carrier check and stupid mode but the problem's not there...

----------

## dmvianna

Yeah, winmodems...

I am using an external modem instead. Good stuff, never gave me problems. I've tried emerging minicom on my HP pavilion ze5600 (w/conexant winmodem), and it makes my machine hang during serial port search. Wvdial emerges nicely, but hangs during wvdialconf at the same very point. Any suggestions appreciated.

----------

## flybynite

I'm sorry I can't help with wvdial.

You are getting connected and that is a good sign.  It means the modem is working.  You are having logon problems.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONNECT 46667
> 
> --> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
> ...

 

You need to check your logon settings.  Some providers use a terminal based login which it seems your using.  Most only send a logon when you don't send PAP/CHAP authentication.

KPPP will probably work if you

```

# ln -s /dev/ttySL0 /dev/modem

```

----------

## boroshan

Have you tried setting "stupid mode" in wvdial.conf? Try toggling it.

----------

